# A few of my winter kills one of which ive mounted



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

a good mixed bag


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Cool kills.

May I ask what ammo you used, and bands/power you prefer, and at what ranges ?....

Myself I bought 2 of Bill Hays Hathcocks, each single banded for my 30 inch draw.

So I took one band set off one, and double banded the other: draw weight not sure, but guess about 35 to 40 lbs.

Shooting 20 gram lead weights bought from an ebay seller, at a still to be shown on video speed of I think close to 250 fps; the results speak for themselves.

Even not perfectly accurate at estimated ranges, but to within 1 to 2 inches of point of aim; instant kills every time.

I have to do a video of the chrono app for phones for the correct fps, & ft/lbs.

Cheers Aussie Allan retired to Thailand


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting! Certainly more game has been taken with naturals than with any other type of frame.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

A man after my own heart, nice slingshot and nice shooting.


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

Aussie.Allan said:


> Cool kills.
> 
> May I ask what ammo you used, and bands/power you prefer, and at what ranges ?....
> 
> ...


all were taken with 7/16 steel from single bands. 1" tapered to 3/4" at pouch. 10" long. dove was 37 paces, chipmunk was 25 paces grey squriell was up tree about 25 feet.


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

Charles said:


> Nice shooting! Certainly more game has been taken with naturals than with any other type of frame.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


charles im a natural freak for life.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

What wood is the natural it looks really familiar.


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

August West said:


> What wood is the natural it looks really familiar.


ITS SEASONED (dried&aged) red oak. yours is awesome.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

really cool


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks, mine is actually sweetgum. All it has on it is linseed oil and super glue. When I started finishing it I was really surprised at the colors, sweetgum is considered a trash tree around here but I will look at them closer for forks.

That red oak is amazing. Did you do the chipmonk yourself? Nice mount.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice kills!!! Nice sized dove too.

SMS


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

August West said:


> Thanks, mine is actually sweetgum. All it has on it is linseed oil and super glue. When I started finishing it I was really surprised at the colors, sweetgum is considered a trash tree around here but I will look at them closer for forks.
> 
> That red oak is amazing. Did you do the chipmonk yourself? Nice mount.


THANKS MAN. I DID NOT MOUNT CHIPMUNK ,BUT A FELLOW SLINGSHOT GUY DID


----------

